# Fabulous cars of Cuba



## ljcarr

We were in Cuba last year and the car's were fabulous.


----------



## macca666

Been to Cuba twice now. Not fully sure how it works but as far as in aware they use a lot of old American cars but transplant the engines for smaller capacity local engines which is how they manage to keep them on the road


----------



## ljcarr

macca666 said:


> Been to Cuba twice now. Not fully sure how it works but as far as in aware they use a lot of old American cars but transplant the engines for smaller capacity local engines which is how they manage to keep them on the road


Yes they're probably the best mechanics in the world, they just use whatever they can get their hands on to keep the car's running


----------



## Andyblue

Fantastic car and a cracking colour, great capture :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I seem to recall Clarkson went there donkey's years ago and they were brewing their own brake fluid.


----------



## ljcarr

muzzer said:


> I seem to recall Clarkson went there donkey's years ago and they were brewing their own brake fluid.


Yes they're a very inventive bunch


----------



## slim_boy_fat

ljcarr said:


> Yes they're a very inventive bunch


Needs must, when American sanctions drive.


----------



## KRW

I love the Cars of Cuba. Such wonderful styling back then


----------



## Tykebike

Truly stunning as well as the one driving past. A nice chrome or stainless aerial would be more in keeping in my opinion but hey I would love to see it in the flesh let alone own it!
Thanks for posting and brightening up a difficult time.


----------



## baxlin

We were there a couple of years ago, and the owner of the Chevy we hired boasted that it still had the original V8 engine (he said a lot now have diesel implants!). It may have been the original, but it wasn’t using all 8........

Looking around Havana, we came to the conclusion that Cuba, post Castro, was opening up, so better to visit sooner rather than later, lockdown allowing,obviously.


----------



## RS3

I was in Cuba about 15 years ago and i didnt see any of them mint like the picture. They where all jalopies but had a run in a couple and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

I wonder if CV-19 has hit Cuba yet? I understand they have one of the best health [and education] services in the world, so they must be doing something right.:thumb:


----------

